# Peeling Decal



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

I noticed this weekend that the decal on our cargo door is just starting to peel. Has anyone had any luck resticking a peeling decal? It would be more hassle than it's worth at this point to get a warranty repair, and I'm sure there will be more peeling decals in my future.

Thanks!
Beth


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

Java Hounds said:


> I noticed this weekend that the decal on our cargo door is just starting to peel. Has anyone had any luck resticking a peeling decal? It would be more hassle than it's worth at this point to get a warranty repair, and I'm sure there will be more peeling decals in my future.
> 
> Thanks!
> Beth


Just spoke to Keystone rep this morning about a decal thats just starting to peel off. I asked if there was anything I could do to fix it. He advised me to take it to the dealer so they could take a picture and send it to Keystone. He said trying to fix it myself would void the warranty. Thought you'd like to know.
Barb


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks Barb!


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Barb...did you catch the name of the person you spoke with at Keystone? I'm having the same problem with my center "swoosh" peeling.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

The decal's in the front of mine are peeling too. You would think that they would use better quality vinyl to keep their name on the front of the Outback.

"Outback" isn't peeling just the swoosh underneath. But I have seen later model Outback's with the decal's all but off on the front. Look's like crap.

Mike


----------



## JEFFNROA (Aug 25, 2008)

Noticed mine doing the same thing. Just the top swoosh. Guess I'll have to call to.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

Southpaw said:


> Barb...did you catch the name of the person you spoke with at Keystone? I'm having the same problem with my center "swoosh" peeling.


I was speaking to customer service about a totally different issue. The customer service person I spoke with was Carmen. The reason I had called them was due to the trimming out of the sweep seal under my back slide and they put the master tech on the phone who told my dealer to trim it out to talk to me. His name was Matt. I also asked him several other questions about the trailer one of them being about the decal beginning to come loose. I was told if I did anything myself it would void my warranty and to take it to my dealer and they would take a picture and send it to Keystone for approval. I'll let you know what happens after I see my dealer. We will pick up the trailer tomorrow

Barb


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Peeling decals = yes.

-CC


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just washed mine yesterday and my outback on the front is peeling. I have a guy at work that does vinal sticker work ( on emergency vehicles ) he said if it bothers me too much he could fix me up. It will, just not yet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That sucks...

I'd make sure you go to the dealer, you don't want to void the warranty (even on a sticker)


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That sucks...
> 
> I'd make sure you go to the dealer, you don't want to void the warranty (even on a sticker)


I am going to General RV to pick up our new to us 2005 rss on Saturday. The outback logos are peeling too. I am going to have them price me out on a new set since it is a used unit, it is out of warranty. Keystone said I have to buy them from a dealer. I will keep you posted on cost.
crunchman


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

crunchman12002 said:


> That sucks...
> 
> I'd make sure you go to the dealer, you don't want to void the warranty (even on a sticker)


I am going to General RV to pick up our new to us 2005 rss on Saturday. The outback logos are peeling too. I am going to have them price me out on a new set since it is a used unit, it is out of warranty. Keystone said I have to buy them from a dealer. I will keep you posted on cost.
crunchman
[/quote]

Thanks because I checked and they one dealer said $250 and the other was closer to $300. I will just remove it for that kind of money. But, I would take it off in a heartbeat and fix it for like $100.

Jim


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Mine is peeling on the front too...maybe it's a part of Keystones "Outback" Trademark...
They seem have a real problem with customer satisfaction once a product is out of warranty..
My .02
Eric


----------



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

My husband call Keystone customer service today, spoke to Trish in the Service Department. She said to take pictures and email them into Keystone. Then they look them over and make a decision about approval. Let ya know if we get anywhere.


----------

